# First attempt at being bioactive



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

I've decided to try and dabble with a live ecosystem of sorts for my Hognose snakes.

Although this is just the first step and not quite as convential as the norm would suggest I'll be trialling it out later this year.

I'm not sure whether I'll be putting them onto the bioactive substrate before or after their brumation? I leaning towards after as this will allow the environment to be semi established and populated with cleaners and the likes.

Substrate
I'm using coco fibre bricks mixed with chopped moss and a small amount of left over prepared vermiculite. Whether I'll be adding any other peat and sand to the mix will be a work in progress. The same can be said for adding wood chips.

I'll cover the surface area or what I can with fallen leaves.

I do need to try and find some fallen trees to get some dead wood and semi rotten pieces to get some nutrients going for the soil.

Cleaners
I have a couple of 'colonies of isopods and tropical wood lice coming in the post to add a little variety. Although it's not going to be a humid or wet environment I would like to try different species to see what works for me and what doesn't.

When collecting fallen leaves in the back garden I stumbled across some home grown common rolly polly ones we all played with as kids.

Again thilese have been put onto the substrate in a pot to keep whilst I wait for the others to arrive.

I've also got some Arcadia wood lice food coming to help establish and kick start the colonies.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

The isopods and spring tail arrived

https://youtu.be/7lXMDIEsc2w

Not sure if I'm going to use the spring tasks as they look as if they're going to escape far too easily

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Spring tails won't escape they prefer dark moist areas plus if any did escape they are so small you won't ever notice. By roly poly you mean pill bugs? Hope all goes well on the new adventure I love building new set ups.


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Lozmick geckos said:


> Spring tails won't escape they prefer dark moist areas plus if any did escape they are so small you won't ever notice. By roly poly you mean pill bugs? Hope all goes well on the new adventure I love building new set ups.


Yep the common or garden wood lice, not heard them called Pill Bugs in years.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Showing my age then :blush:

Pill bugs are bigger than woodlice and roll right up into a ball. I use them in most of our set ups.


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

https://youtu.be/URmc_lhOk-I

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

A few spring tails may escape as I said but most won't provided the substrate is damp enough. Keep us updated on how you getting on nice videos by the way


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

I suspect the wife will be more than happy to tell me of any escapees.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Snowydinosaur (Aug 31, 2017)

I call them bugs roly poly as well and I did play with them when I was little 

I'm actually so excited for your bioactive adventure! Lol. I've been reading on it loads and I'd really like to give it a try. I'm not able to do it right now but it is my future plan. I even have "permission" from my hesitant husband. :2thumb:

I look forward to your updates.... please do updates.


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Snowydinosaur said:


> I call them bugs roly poly as well and I did play with them when I was little
> 
> I'm actually so excited for your bioactive adventure! Lol. I've been reading on it loads and I'd really like to give it a try. I'm not able to do it right now but it is my future plan. I even have "permission" from my hesitant husband. :2thumb:
> 
> I look forward to your updates.... please do updates.


Will do


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Update on the bio active media

Added some orchid bark and chips to the mix.

https://youtu.be/PlHvUGdQKdw


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

A little maintenance and feeding the clean up crew

https://youtu.be/aZjrt4AAoqk


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Received some more items for the Hognose tubs

https://youtu.be/E3lANgdIWBk

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

The Eastern Viv is coming along









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

The move from tubs to vivs

https://youtu.be/pwT0Q9rT6SY

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Excellent !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Splashes some more cash on the Arcadia Jungle Dawn lights for the remaining vivs.

https://youtu.be/Y0nUFeJ5FO8


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful snakes and set ups !!!

Compare this viewing experience to one in a plastic tub .... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

It's certainly offering more enrichment, it's a work in progress.

The female Evans finally made an appearance...










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Whosthedaddy2 said:


> It's certainly offering more enrichment, it's a work in progress.
> 
> The female Evans finally made an appearance...
> 
> ...




Great pic !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pirminiamac (Dec 20, 2017)

That's great to see!  I've found P. Scaber to be the most resistant isopod to low humidity so far but I'm still testing different cultures under different conditions and the last thing springtails want to do is escape they will burrow down especially if you're keeping humidity on the lower side so I wouldn't worry about that.
Can I ask why you chose to leave the plants in the pots? You're set up would be more bio active with the roots in the ground? Also nothing against Arcadia or other companies but custodian food just isn't needed imo


----------

